# Fighting/dominance



## jessika (Aug 11, 2013)

Some of what I'm posting is covered in someone elses topic but my situation is a bit different: viewtopic.php?f=15&t=13428

My two mice are brothers from the same litter, pet shop told me they would be fine together but I have had a problem, this is the second time it has happened, Boo has started to nip and chase Taz when he (Taz) wants to sleep in his bed or even if he gets in Boos sight, I thought maybe its because I cleaned them out on Saturday as they usually have disagreements after being cleaned out, but not to this extent. I don't have the money or room to buy a separate cage or tank and the cage I'm using isn't big enough to make into a split cage. I am going to give them time to calm down a bit but if not I may have to sell Boo as Taz has really came out of his shell towards me over the past few weeks where Boo seems to not like me as much. I really don't want to have to give Boo away, so is there any way I could attempt to get them to get along again?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Jessika. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but males developing aggression towards each other is pretty common. Pet shops aren't always the best informed, and while males can sometimes live peacefully together, it is not always the case. You should probably separate them before they begin to seriously maim each other. Good luck!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Frizzle is absolutely right. The problem with housing males together, is that it's a time bomb, really. I've had plenty of good experience housing young males together, some even up to 6 months. But you never know when they will start fighting. In some rare cases the fighting never starts. But in most cases there will come a time when they do, and they will fight to the bitter end, so seperating them is your best option. They become awfully territorial, you see.
Fortunately most males do perfectly well on their own. They even often get more attached to their owners, because that's where all the interaction comes from. I don't know how much you handle them, but they might need a bit more attention after seperation. Good luck.


----------



## jessika (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you, I have taken the decision to sell Boo as I don't have room for two separate cages and I think he would be happier else where as he doesn't seem to get on with me, where Taz is starting to climb on my hands a lot and always runs to the front of the cage when he hears someone come upstairs. I definitely wont be trusting this pet shop ever again, I bought a Gerbil from them once before and she was aggressive even after being handled everyday, I gave them the second chance when I bought the Mice as my friend did work experience for them and they had improved their service since relocating but now I will never go in there again :/ its a shame to have to get rid of Boo but its my only option and it is best for them both, I am currently asking people I know if they want to buy him with a 3ft Gerbilarium for a very good deal but with no luck  I just don't have the room for their current cage and the Gerbilarium which is what I used to keep them in. I'm not sure if I can ask this here but can anyone recommend any good pet sale websites? we have no rescue centres near by that take small rodents


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Craigslist, hoobly, and oodle are all what I've used before. Unfortunately, male mice don't go very well, people don't like the stink.


----------



## jessika (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you ^_^ yeah, this is my worry as their brother and sisters are still in the pet shop and they are almost 5 months old, he has actually calmed down in the past hour but I think its best to find him a new home, preferably local, I just worry that someone will use him as snake food


----------

